# High elves battalion



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

My little brother has been popping up all over this area with asking for advice on starting a fantasy army but he's finally gone to HE :victory:. He just wants to know what you'd best advise kiting out the battalion as. For instance, should he take Sea Guard or ARChers etc etc.. I'd also like the same sort of advice for the WoC one. Specifically weapon choices for warriors & marauders


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sea guard are always a good choice for a starter army. But I would take archers over Sea guard. I just like to have units with one purpose. (example: A unit of spear-men take a charge for the archers so the archers can continue doing damage.)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> My little brother has been popping up all over this area with asking for advice on starting a fantasy army


We've noticed.

Big blocks of spearmen and PG.

/thread


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Sea guard, spearman, Sword Masters, Dragon Princes and bolt throwers are excellent choices for a HE army. Other alts i consider are silver helms and phoenix guard. Go phoenix guard if you want a powerful foot slogging army and Dragon Princes if you prefer some hard hitting calvary.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Dragon Princes?
They're good / cost effective?

Huh. Most HE players bash them. Silver Helms are the norm for mounted harassment and Great Eagles.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

For a model that's just a silver helm with an extra point of WS and high tolerance to fire...costing more than 2 Chaos Warriors.

Excellent choice?

Not quite my friend!


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think cavalry is his best option.....


*chaos knights*


----------



## alonekissofavamp (Jun 11, 2011)

When I was up against Chaos Knight, My Bolt Throwers were awesome, Took out an entire unit in one shot. That was with hitting them in the flank... but still... But the way i play i do my best to kill my enemy from afar. I use my "Horde O' Archers", everyone hates them so i figure that's a good sign. lol. Also, i use reavers for my calvary and they work well and tend to have swordmasters to take out what gets close to my archers.


----------

